# Need prayers for family (Father In-law died from horse accident)



## aaronward9 (May 26, 2009)

My fiance's step-father, Jerry Greeby, fell from a horse today while trail riding and fell on his head.  He a multiple fractures on his skull and the pressure on his brain is outrageous.  They did a brain pressure reading and and a normal reading is 20 and to be declared brain dead, the reading will be over 80....   his reading at 11:30 was 85... His blood has hemorrhaged into his brain stem which cannot be reversed. He is 45 years old and has 2 children and a grand-daughter and my fiance as a step-daughter.  He is non-responsive and not breathing on his own.  PLEASE pray for Jerry in that only GOD can perform and miracle to heal him. 

Thanks, 

-Aaron


----------



## bearpugh (May 26, 2009)

so sorry bro, prayers being sent.


----------



## crackerdave (May 26, 2009)

Prayers sent,Aaron.


----------



## aaronward9 (May 26, 2009)

Things still aren't looking good as Jerry's brain pressure was at 109 when we left... anything over 80 is considered brain dead... We're going to bed to try and get some sleep and will be back on the road to Chattanooga at 9 am. PLEASE continue praying as the nurse said that the only thing that could save Jerry would be a miracle and we all know God is in control of those!!


----------



## doublelungdriller (May 26, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## georgia357 (May 26, 2009)

Prayers sent for all.


----------



## BRIAN1 (May 26, 2009)

You have my prayers.

Brian1


----------



## aaronward9 (May 26, 2009)

Sad to say that Jerry didn't make it. Thanks for the prayers guys. Will post more later.


----------



## Jasper (May 26, 2009)

aaronward9 said:


> Sad to say that Jerry didn't make it. Thanks for the prayers guys. Will post more later.



Aaron,

I am very sorry to hear this. May God bless the family......


----------



## bearpugh (May 26, 2009)

brother, whatever ya'll need....


----------



## Forgiven (May 26, 2009)

Prayers for the family


----------



## aaronward9 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the prayers guys. Jerry is resting in peace and is celebrating upstairs! Jerry was an organ donor, but qe just gort word that his organs can't be used due to him having a melanoma spot removed that was cancerous. They can use his tissues, leg bones, and skin off his back which can heal burn victims!!  The family is doing as well as expected and please continue to pray for our family.


----------



## Georgiagirl (May 28, 2009)

praying for the family


----------



## LittleHolder (May 28, 2009)

May God comfort you all.  I am sorry.


----------



## NoOne (May 28, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## Mackey (May 28, 2009)

Aaron, I took this from a preacher that was officiating his Son-in Laws funeral. "Folks, Jerry can't come to us, but if we believe in Jesus Christ, one day, we can go to Jerry". I'll continue to pray for the family.


----------



## aaronward9 (May 28, 2009)

Mackey said:


> Aaron, I took this from a preacher that was officiating his Son-in Laws funeral. "Folks, Jerry can't come to us, but if we believe in Jesus Christ, one day, we can go to Jerry". I'll continue to pray for the family.



That's a great quote!! Thanks for that and all the prayers folks!


----------



## CAL (May 28, 2009)

My condolences to the family.The days ahead will be hard.Hold to ya faith and remember that God knew of this before any.


----------

